# Achtung, Spitfeuer!



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 15, 2004)

Some of you may see this twice... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I want a Spitfire data chart!

What I mean is a list like this, including main models and interesting offshoots - no PR models, though, I don't give a hang about those...

Spitfire Mk.Vb, 1941-Earliest model, armed with 4x .303 and 2x 20mm; suited to altitudes around and above 25,000ft

Spitfire Mk.Vb 1941 (CW)-Same as above, but with clipped wing tips to give better low altitude performance



Anyone?


All I want is a simple list distinguishing them in factors like armament, recommended altitude, and performance...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 16, 2004)

*NOTE*~No one person is asked to post the whole list at a time, post what you know, or what you want.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2004)

GRG, try the following website:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~fbonne/warbirds/ww2htmls/supespitfire.html

This guy has some pretty comprehensive data and might have all you need right there. I have used his info for reference in the past and he is usually pretty accurate.

E


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2004)

i have it in a book but i can't be assed to get it now, i'll do it at the weekend..........


----------

